# And up through the crnkcase breather come a bubblin crude. Oil that is, black gold, Texas tea



## Loren Jones (Oct 3, 2019)

JD 445 I have oil spewing out my crankcase breather tube at a phenomenal rate. I put my finger over it to plug the hole and about 10 sec later, the oil cap blew off... I checked compression and its 150. I'm guessing rings but anyone got any tips or other solutions?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

when was the last oil change? was the oil filter every replaced? has the oil filter failed? was the oil overfilled? crankcase breather is on one side, what about the other tube inlet/outlet?


----------



## Loren Jones (Oct 3, 2019)

Its been a while since last oil change. Believe filter has been changed but not sure when... 
Oil should not have been overfilled.. And what tube? I havent really done very good maintenance on it over the last several years,.. Just enough to keep it going...


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Loren Jones said:


> Its been a while since last oil change. Believe filter has been changed but not sure when...
> Oil should not have been overfilled.. And what tube? I havent really done very good maintenance on it over the last several years,.. Just enough to keep it going...


Like all things in life, treat something good and you will reap good returns, treat something bad, reap the consequences. 

Let's see how you can save the patient. 

Yes, start with an oil change. You may need to do 2 of them in a short period of time. 
First off, it may be a little pricey, but full synthetic will work wonders as it will help clean the internals. 

Looking up the specs, your machine is really impressive. It's more than just a mower! 
The engine is liquid cooled, thus the coolant will need to be changed too. 

The V-twin Kawasaki FD620D held up for some time with neglect, it's remarkable for an engine like that. Pull the plugs, check the condition, if they seem good to just clean and re-gap, do so, if they look burnt replace. 

Likewise with the air filter and the crankcase breather. 

Once all of the basic tune-up is done, the power will return. 

Does the chassis need to be lubed too? 

Does the radiator need to be blown out, not by an air compressor (way to strong), but by a shop-vac in reverse. 

To complete the tune-up a tad bit of Seafoam to clean out the carbon in the engine would really help. Follow the can directions. 

Welcome to the forums. When you get some time post the 455 in the gallery to share.


----------

